# Local HYSIDE Dealer's Annual Boat & Gear Sale!



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey All,

One of our local dealers here in Kernville, CA is having their annual boat and gear sale. 

Everything from hard shell kayaks to Teva's, now is the time to jump on some stuff you've been thinking about! Items are priced anywhere from 10-70% off. 

Check out their site's sale page HERE or call for details! 1-800-376-7303


----------

